# Rock Star Distortion Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 13, 2022)

Rock Star Distortion - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Colombo Pedals Rocker 83




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 15, 2022)

... to build.


----------



## VivekMEHTA (Oct 25, 2022)

I heard that the Colombo Pedals Rocker 83 is "Inpired by" the distortion section of a Rockman X100, 

But I feel it must be overly simplified, because it does not have a compressor and does not have Tom's "Complex filter"

So I feel that the Rock Star Distortion could be a good clone of a bad clone of the Rockman X100!

It might be better for the DIY community to replicate the X100 Dist section more closely, by having the compressor and the Complex filter in the circuit. I have all X100 schematics that have been verified, I can assist in the design of a more authentic DIST section of the Rockman X100


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 25, 2022)

Search the forum, people are working on the X100 — many hands make light work.


----------



## Robert (Oct 25, 2022)

VivekMEHTA said:


> But I feel it must be overly simplified, because it does not have a compressor and does not have Tom's "Complex filter"



It's based on the distortion stage only, and not a 1:1 clone.

No compressor, no filter...  The Burg's demo is a bit misleading because there is a good bit of additional processing going on aside from the pedal itself.

The Proposition is a much better, although far more complex choice for the authentic Rockman tone.  It does include the compressor and filtering, and sounds fantastic in front of an amp... much better than an X100 into a guitar amp (in my opinion).


----------



## gdambek (Oct 26, 2022)

Just picked this one up for my first pedal build. Any ETA on build docs? I may be able to wing it as the values are very conveniently printed on the pcb, but I still want to make sure I get it right for my 1st build. I may just hold off until docs are published.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cvoxdog (Oct 26, 2022)

gdambek said:


> Just picked this one up for my first pedal build. Any ETA on build docs? I may be able to wing it as the values are very conveniently printed on the pcb, but I still want to make sure I get it right for my 1st build. I may just hold off until docs are published.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just go for it!


----------



## xefned (Nov 5, 2022)

VivekMEHTA said:


> But I feel it must be overly simplified, because it does not have a compressor and does not have Tom's "Complex filter"



If you have a so-called "cocked" wah, this pedal will get you there. Brett Kingman convinced me:


----------



## Robert (Nov 5, 2022)

You don't need the cocked wah with the Proposition, it's all there.


----------



## xefned (Dec 24, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 33819
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Music6k, I think "Edge" and "Dist." might be reversed in this mockup. (Am I right about that?)

I just built mine based on this mockup. HOWEVER (big caveat,) I wired my toggle off-board, so there's a good chance my brain got twisted as I wired it up.

Only mentioning for other people who are wiring theirs now or creating graphics before they build it.

Incidentally, since the word “EDGE” feels arbitrary, I'm not even inclined to unbox mine and reverse the switch. I was unsure if “edge” meant _more distortion_, or _less distortion_. On the Colombo, it means LESS distortion.

In my mind, “EDGE” means you're on the verge of going overboard—you're coming off the rails—letting loose in a torrent of pure fury. So I'm OK with having wired it backwards.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 24, 2022)

xefned said:


> Hey Music6k, I think "Edge" and "Dist." might be reversed in this mockup. (Am I right about that?)


Yep, Fixed!


----------

